# An Orange Giant



## Quercusuber

Hello SlingshotForum Friends!!!!

Some months ago, I did a trade with the member and friend Beanflip. Included in the deal, besides some good quality latex and a slingshot made by him, came also a HUGE fork of Osage Orange (Maclura pomifera) for me to carve.

Well, "carve" isn't the appropriate word to use for what happened with this wood piece ...I had to put aside my carving knife and get to work with my little axe. Oh boy!! It was very hard, I tell ya!!! 

This wood is one of the hardest I've worked until now. Also, the amount of sandpaper that I've spent on this one was the triple of what I normally use. To be honest, sandpaper did a great share of the work.

Well, but in the end, in spite of his massive frame body, I think it turned out a very functional shooter, with a nice design for sideways thumb-support shooting style.

And the grain on this species is absolutely WILD!!! Finished with olive oil and shellac.

Many thanks to you, Beanflip, for such a quality gift!!! I feel I owe you one!!! 

Thanks for watching!!!

Q


----------



## treefork

*Q :bowdown:*


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

wow the color is crazy, i need some of that wood!


----------



## f00by

Whoa! That is awesome! absolutely stunning


----------



## Rayshot

Seriously GORGEOUS!


----------



## NoobShooter

WOW!!! :bowdown: That is not only some awesome wood, but awesome craftsmanship. Q you *are* the MAN!!!


----------



## bigron

wow that is amazing


----------



## flipgun

Absolutely Grand!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Nice!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Fantastic! The grain is stunning


----------



## e~shot

Gorgeous Q!


----------



## Arturito

awesome "Boterian" beauty Q: ha ha









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## LostMarbles

Now that's an Osage Orange fork! Nice one.

I think I could run my 1st natural (also O.O.) over with a truck and it would survive just fine! Nice heavy and dense wood for sure! I know what you mean on the sandpaper too.


----------



## M.J

I read the post and scrolled down to the pictures. First couple of the raw fork had me saying "Wow, that's a whopper!" the bottom pics of the finished slingshot literally made my jaw fall open like on a cartoon! I looked just like this dude --> :aahhhh:

That's truly unbelievable and I've never seen it's equal. Great work!!


----------



## Btoon84

wow Q! That is beautiful! NIce work my friend! What a fork!!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## reset

WOW!!!!! Words cant express how beautiful that grain pattern is. The design is nice too.


----------



## Katman

Oh man! That's heirloom quality.


----------



## Can-Opener

That is spectacular!


----------



## LVO

Holy smokes! 
Q, you are an artist! That is stunning!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

WOW...what a beauty !!


----------



## quarterinmynose

A very beautiful piece of wood, you were most certainly the right person to bring this out of it. Amazing carving, Sir.


----------



## flicks

Wow Q - carving with an axe... nice! What's next? Carving with a chainsaw?  Honestly, what a shooter! The grain and the shape is stunning. :bowdown:


----------



## AZ Stinger

Now that is just wild....Beautiful


----------



## mr. green

*WOW, awesome grains, beautiful slingshot, Q. Thank you for sharing.*


----------



## Tom Kretschmer

Wow, what a beauty!!! Unforunately it's unthinkable to find awesome wood like this here in Germany. Good job!


----------



## AnTrAxX

Wow, what a wonderful Slingshot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker

Holy sheet! That's gorgeous, Q-Man. I had the privilege of carving one a while ago too. But it didn't look THAT good when it was done. Great job, man. I wish M_J would send me some of the Osage he's got in his neighborhood. I want more of that.



Really great work, I'm starry eyed.


----------



## Saderath

Wow Q That is so beautiful it made my eyes water!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Hello Q,

they has the wow effect, the grain flows properly through the fork, stunning work !!

greetings mr.teh :wave:


----------



## rockslinger

*Outstanding Mr. Q!*


----------



## G30

Beautiful Wish i could visit the land where those giants roam lol


----------



## hautamak

The color is outstanding  love the shape too !


----------



## dan ford

Q that is straight stunning !!! I absolutely love it !! 
The form the grain and the finish are to die for !!!
This one is by far my favorite of yours . You just inspired me to take my axe to a rather large dead beech fork I've got !


----------



## Oetzi

Beautiful work,good choice of timber ,real beauty


----------



## kanexor

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda

WOW Q-Man this is terrific! Beautiful work...speechless! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber

My dear friends ...

Coming from job, beat and tired, to see this in my computer is a balm for my eyes and soul !!!!

What can I say??? ...I can't thank you all enough for your kind words and your respectful comments!!! It is your feedback here on the Forum that made me more passionate about this work, the natural slingshots!! From here I learn, on a daily basis, the secrets of this wonderful and exciting hobby/sport with very talented people, talented for real!!! I salute you!!!!

And I thank you and this site for giving me the opportunity to show something that I love, something that was created by me. You guys, are AMAZING!!!

THANK YOU ALL, my friends!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Guest

Beautiful wood in the hand of a master...


----------



## Beanflip

Fabulous job Q! What you found in that fork is pure magic.

I may take a "Q" from your finishing technique, on some Osage board cuts I have.


----------



## Quercusuber

OldSpookASA said:


> Beautiful wood in the hand of a master...


Thank you so much for your kind words, my friend!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



Beanflip said:


> Fabulous job Q! What you found in that fork is pure magic.
> 
> I may take a "Q" from your finishing technique, on some Osage board cuts I have.


My friend Beanflip:

Hope everything is alright!!

Thank you for dropping by and say a comment!!! This was a top-notch fork you gave me and I did nothing more than enhance its natural beauty.

This wood is indeed special!! And you're a generous friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Osage

Beautiful,one bit of info you may already know,having spent many years working with Osage,if you want to keep the wonderful color,keep the wood out of the sunlight as much as possible.Osage is known for turning from orange to a deep purple to nearly black because of uv rays.Many of the bows I've built are now a lustrous deep plum color.Very nice sling and I do love Osage.


----------



## Quercusuber

Osage said:


> Beautiful,one bit of info you may already know,having spent many years working with Osage,if you want to keep the wonderful color,keep the wood out of the sunlight as much as possible.Osage is known for turning from orange to a deep purple to nearly black because of uv rays.Many of the bows I've built are now a lustrous deep plum color.Very nice sling and I do love Osage.


Many thanks my friend!!!! :wave:

I didn't know that interesting and useful fact. I shall keep that in mind!!!

I'm glad you liked my work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jimmycg

Just beautiful! :bowdown:


----------



## jimmycg

I think I would have cried when I saw that color.


----------



## Dr J

That lady certainly looks superb with her cloths off ! Fantastic fork, masterly finished!


----------



## reecemurg

another great catty mate !! the colouring is outstanding !!!!!


----------



## TxTickPkr

You dug an heirloom out of that huge fork. The wood is Awesome. Dontcha just love nature? Fantastic interactions between nature and artist on this forum.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Katman said:


> Oh man! That's heirloom quality.


Yes it is in deed. I love it.


----------



## Quercusuber

jimmycg said:


> Just beautiful! :bowdown:





jimmycg said:


> I think I would have cried when I saw that color.


Thank you so much for the KIND compliment, sir!!!!

I'm overwhelmed!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

Dr J said:


> That lady certainly looks superb with her cloths off ! Fantastic fork, masterly finished!


Like it should be, Dr.J!!! LOL!!!

Many thanks!!!

Cheers ...Q



reecemurg said:


> another great catty mate !! the colouring is outstanding !!!!!


Thank you so much my friend!!!!

Osage Orange is indeed a beautiful wood!!!

Cheers ...Q



TxTickPkr said:


> You dug an heirloom out of that huge fork. The wood is Awesome. Dontcha just love nature? Fantastic interactions between nature and artist on this forum.


Thank yo so much for the comment, my friend!! Nature is perfect in its simplicity 

Cheers ...Q



Deltaboy1984 said:


> Katman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man! That's heirloom quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is in deed. I love it.
Click to expand...

Many thanks!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Ifab25

Q, that is absolutely amazing!! You are a very talented and humble person!! Funny thing, I was just about to post and ask the largest size fork (in diameter) that anyone had worked with for a natural. This gorgeous slingshot you made out of a massive piece of wood answered the question and put me in awe at the same time!! Just picked up a piece of wild cherry nearly the same size in diameter over the weekend.

If you ever feel the urge to do another like this for hire, please let me know!!

Beautiful job again!!!


----------



## tradspirit

Amazing craftsmanship Q!! Osage is difficult to work with and will develop a beautiful darkening with age. Truly impressive work!!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Outstanding Q.


----------



## Jonezy92

What the hell mate looks looks like lava in a glass so damn beautiful well done!


----------



## Jonezy92

They were not swear words first one is the opposite of heaven and the second was dam


----------



## Chepo69

Wooooooooooooow! Esa me gusta pa un tiro con mi Mazakota mi estimado amigo Alcornoque, jejeje! De cuanto me estaba perdiendo por abandonao. Jeje! Que preciosos colores y veteado, y que tan densa o pesada está? Una verdadera chulada QS!


----------



## AZ Stinger

Wow Q , nothing left to say, it' all been said


----------



## Smashtoad

Suweeeeeeet


----------



## Quercusuber

Ifab25 said:


> Q, that is absolutely amazing!! You are a very talented and humble person!! Funny thing, I was just about to post and ask the largest size fork (in diameter) that anyone had worked with for a natural. This gorgeous slingshot you made out of a massive piece of wood answered the question and put me in awe at the same time!! Just picked up a piece of wild cherry nearly the same size in diameter over the weekend.
> 
> If you ever feel the urge to do another like this for hire, please let me know!!
> 
> Beautiful job again!!!





tradspirit said:


> Amazing craftsmanship Q!! Osage is difficult to work with and will develop a beautiful darkening with age. Truly impressive work!!





MagicTorch100 said:


> Outstanding Q.





Jonezy92 said:


> What the **** mate looks looks like lava in a glass so **** beautiful well done!





Jonezy92 said:


> They were not swear words first one is the opposite of heaven and the second was dam





Chepo69 said:


> Wooooooooooooow! Esa me gusta pa un tiro con mi Mazakota mi estimado amigo Alcornoque, jejeje! De cuanto me estaba perdiendo por abandonao. Jeje! Que preciosos colores y veteado, y que tan densa o pesada está? Una verdadera chulada QS!





AZ Stinger said:


> Wow Q , nothing left to say, it' all been said





Smashtoad said:


> Suweeeeeeet


THANK YOU all my friends for still having the kindness of reviewing this "old" slingshot!!!!

Osage is indeed an amazing natural material.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip

Generous fellow, that Master Q. I sent him a pm about a natty fork(part of the trade) that was cracked. He graciously sent me TWO to replace it AND The Orange Giant. It is stunning in person. A fine carve and finish with an inconceivable depth of grain. Thank you for revealing her inner beauty Master Q. It's always a pleasure to see your work.


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> Generous fellow, that Master Q. I sent him a pm about a natty fork(part of the trade) that was cracked. He graciously sent me TWO to replace it AND The Orange Giant. It is stunning in person. A fine carve and finish with an inconceivable depth of grain. Thank you for revealing her inner beauty Master Q. It's always a pleasure to see your work.


Hello my friend!!!!

I'm glad you've liked my little (big) gift!!

I hope the cork oak forks are in order. I've checked them myself and they were ok, at least here. They're very fine indeed and I trust you're going to build very nice naturals with them. Please post pics afterwards!!

The idea of giving you the "Giant" was brewing on my mind for quite some time. In our previous trade, I realized you liked big forks and the slingshot that I've sent you was for plinking bands only. So, it was a kind of compensation. The "Giant" was used by me a couple of times and it will support every size of flatbands. Hope you enjoy it!!!

Cheers ...Q :wave:


----------



## Boardcutboy

:shocked: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Simply stunning!


----------



## Quercusuber

Boardcutboy said:


> :shocked: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Simply stunning!


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Sharker

Very very beautiful wood grain and color, where i get that wood , you are made lucky trade


----------



## tnflipper52

It's all over,






the fat lady has sang. Q-man, that is the most fascinating piece of osage I've seen. You must have hacked on that wood for days to remove it all. Beautiful shape and color, almost as beautiful as our lady friend above.  Voce conseguiu intensificar-se um entalhe de novo, bem feito amigo Grace to you.


----------



## Quercusuber

Sharker said:


> Very very beautiful wood grain and color, where i get that wood , you are made lucky trade


Indeed, my friend!!!! What a great wood to work. Hard but beautiful.

Cheers ...Q



tnflipper52 said:


> It's all over,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat-lady.jpg the fat lady has sang. Q-man, that is the most fascinating piece of osage I've seen. You must have hacked on that wood for days to remove it all. Beautiful shape and color, almost as beautiful as our lady friend above.  Voce conseguiu intensificar-se um entalhe de novo, bem feito amigo Grace to you.


My friend TnFlipper!!!!

Thank you so much for the tall blonde Valkyrie on the pic  She looks capable of taming a man down!!!

As for your comment ...well ...YOU ROCK, my friend!!!!!

Greetings from Portugal!!!!

Q


----------



## eggy22

WoW splendid work

Thank-you ! you have now given me some food for thought.


----------



## Quercusuber

eggy22 said:


> WoW splendid work
> 
> Thank-you ! you have now given me some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130929_225835.jpg


Thanks sir!!

Are those osage?? Great material to work.

The two seem great slingshots in prospect.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## eggy22

Quercusuber said:


> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW splendid work
> 
> Thank-you ! you have now given me some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130929_225835.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sir!!
> 
> Are those osage?? Great material to work.
> 
> The two seem great slingshots in prospect.
> 
> Cheers ...Q
Click to expand...

Mr Q

i can only dream of osage and some of the other fancy woods that you use !!!

The fork in my hand is Lilac and the other is red Robin.

nick


----------



## Quercusuber

eggy22 said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eggy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW splendid work
> 
> Thank-you ! you have now given me some food for thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20130929_225835.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sir!!
> 
> Are those osage?? Great material to work.
> 
> The two seem great slingshots in prospect.
> 
> Cheers ...Q
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr Q
> 
> i can only dream of osage and some of the other fancy woods that you use !!!
> 
> The fork in my hand is Lilac and the other is red Robin.
> 
> nick
Click to expand...

I see... The bark on the first seemed osage!!!

Nevertheless, they do look great from here. Good potential on those!!! Post pics when finished, please!! 

See ya...Q


----------



## MrRRSP

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Scifer

exquisite  .


----------



## Butterfly

Looks like caramel candy ;p


----------



## Gunnar

That is beatiful


----------



## Chepo69

Que grato es que revivan estos temas mi estimado Alcornoque, pues observar de nuevo tan magnifica obra no cansa de ninguna manera.

Debe ser una de tus consentidas


----------



## NaturalFork

Wow. Incredible.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Holy Osage!! Wow, Q ???? she's a beauty for sure ????


----------



## Quercusuber

PorkChopSling said:


> Holy Osage!! Wow, Q she's a beauty for sure





NaturalFork said:


> Wow. Incredible.





Chepo69 said:


> Que grato es que revivan estos temas mi estimado Alcornoque, pues observar de nuevo tan magnifica obra no cansa de ninguna manera.
> 
> Debe ser una de tus consentidas





Bell14 said:


> That is beatiful





Butterfly said:


> Looks like caramel candy ;p





Scifer said:


> exquisite  .





MrRRSP said:


> ☆☆☆☆☆


My friends!!!!!

THANK YOU so much for revisiting this work of mine and leaving your positive comments!! :wave:

Osage Orange ranks amongst the beautiful woods of this planet...That's for sure!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## HP Slingshots

That wood is amazing, well done mate, fantastic job 

-Epic


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

holy jebus...man I am so jelly! I see so many guys poating wonderfull creations out of this amazing wood... and now this... my heartwill burst... If only there was a shop for natural forks..

unbelievable grain and very nice shape Q! You ve got some spaper skills !


----------



## Quercusuber

EpicAussie888 said:


> That wood is amazing, well done mate, fantastic job
> 
> -Epic


Thanks for the comment, my friend!!!!

It is really an amazing material, the Osage!!

...I have to get my paws on one of those again 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

JohnKrakatoa said:


> holy jebus...man I am so jelly! I see so many guys poating wonderfull creations out of this amazing wood... and now this... my heartwill burst... If only there was a shop for natural forks..
> 
> unbelievable grain and very nice shape Q! You ve got some spaper skills !


LOL!!!! Thank you so much for your kind reply, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda

How could I lost this one! Great piece Hugo, best congrats to you! :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband

Can you say "GRAIN INSANE"!!! Awesome colors in that piece Bud!


----------



## Quercusuber

Bob Fionda said:


> How could I lost this one! Great piece Hugo, best congrats to you! :bowdown:





Flatband said:


> Can you say "GRAIN INSANE"!!! Awesome colors in that piece Bud!


Thank you so much, my friends, for giving your kind feedback on this old piece of mine!!! :wave:

Best regards to you both!!!!

Q


----------



## Arnisador78

That grain is stunning!


----------



## jimmycg

Big and beautiful!


----------



## Quercusuber

Arnisador78 said:


> That grain is stunning!





jimmycg said:


> Big and beautiful!


MANY THANKS for your comments, my friends!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Slingshot Silas

It looks almost liquid.

It looks like you could stick your finger into it.

*Great job!*

SSS


----------



## chuckduster01

That's a stunning fork that will only get better and better as it ages. Heirloom quality indeed.


----------



## Quercusuber

Slingshot Silas said:


> It looks almost liquid.
> 
> It looks like you could stick your finger into it.
> 
> *Great job!*
> 
> SSS


My friend, thank you VERY MUCH for your kind reply!!!

Osage orange and a touch of shellac look like caramel!! 

Cheers ...Q



chuckduster01 said:


> That's a stunning fork that will only get better and better as it ages. Heirloom quality indeed.


Many thanks for such a rewarding feedback!!! :wave:

Best regards!!!

Q


----------



## Panth

Gobsmacked, Superb. Gorgeous colours, Superlative.


----------



## Quercusuber

Panth said:


> Gobsmacked, Superb. Gorgeous colours, Superlative.


Thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!!!

Very happy to see that this fork is still an enticing one 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## KawKan

Panth said:


> Gobsmacked, Superb. Gorgeous colours, Superlative.


@Panth,

Thanks for bumping this one.

This Orange Giant is up there with my all time favorites!

Muchos Gracias, Maestro Q!

And, lest I forget, hat tip to Beanflip for finding that fork! (Didn't know they had trees that far west in Kansas! LOL!)


----------



## Beanflip

KawKan said:


> Panth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gobsmacked, Superb. Gorgeous colours, Superlative.
> 
> 
> 
> @Panth,
> Thanks for bumping this one.
> This Orange Giant is up there with my all time favorites!
> Muchos Gracias, Maestro Q!
> And, lest I forget, hat tip to Beanflip for finding that fork! (Didn't know they had trees that far west in Kansas! LOL!)
Click to expand...

WHAT!! Hahaha!


----------



## KawKan

Beanflip said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gobsmacked, Superb. Gorgeous colours, Superlative.
> 
> 
> 
> @Panth,
> Thanks for bumping this one.
> This Orange Giant is up there with my all time favorites!
> Muchos Gracias, Maestro Q!
> And, lest I forget, hat tip to Beanflip for finding that fork! (Didn't know they had trees that far west in Kansas! LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!! Hahaha!
Click to expand...

Okay, ******, I owe you one.

There are trees along the Smoky Hill River.

Maybe I'll buy you some boiled peanuts in Alabama, just to make up for the slight!


----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


> KawKan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gobsmacked, Superb. Gorgeous colours, Superlative.
> 
> 
> 
> @Panth,
> Thanks for bumping this one.
> This Orange Giant is up there with my all time favorites!
> Muchos Gracias, Maestro Q!
> And, lest I forget, hat tip to Beanflip for finding that fork! (Didn't know they had trees that far west in Kansas! LOL!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT!! Hahaha!
Click to expand...

Mother Nature, Q and Beanflip... The Holy Trinity of Slingshots!! (Please pardon my excess of self indulgence)

Cheers!!


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Quercusuber

Beanflip said:


>


I think my friend Beanflip needs an "Orange Giant Part II" 

In all fairness, although the finish on the "Giant" was superb, its design is a little bit outdated. I see it now as a shelf piece, rather than a practical day-to-day shooter.

I've been too long out of the forums. Way too much work and other activities, but the slingshot addiction still rages on (mostly the target practice side of it)

I'm planning to post again more of my humble works (I'm carving an Olive one and it is near completion)

Hey, Bean, if you need another Osage natural, just send me a fork over here!! I'll see what I can manage 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## RHTWIST

Neat sculpt and I love that osage orange, gotta get some. -CD


----------



## I like rubber

Great job looks real nice


----------



## I like rubber

Great job looks real nice


----------



## Quercusuber

I like rubber said:


> Great job looks real nice


Thank you so much for your reply and for the double post!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber

RHTWIST said:


> Neat sculpt and I love that osage orange, gotta get some. -CD


Thank you so much for your feedback!!

I should say that the sculpture on your avatar looks appealing too 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## pariana

good craft out of wood


----------



## Quercusuber

pariana said:


> good craft out of wood


Thank you so much for your reply!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

